# Tornado Warning!!!!!!! Virginia Beach



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Water spout spotted and threatening to move over land. Lynnhaven Area to the Oceanfront.

Hope everyone is taking cover if on the Seagull Pier or fishing the beaches or inlet.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

May now be over Linkhorn....heading to Oceana....heading to Lynnhaven Mall Area.

Lynnhaven Mall .....I'm just down the street. Holy Crap. I see lots of lightning out the windows. I live upstairs.  Logging off now. Talk with yall later....I hope.

Stay Safe Yall.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I spotted the water spout over the CBBT last evening from the upstairs window. By the time I got to the beach, it crapped out. 



Skunk


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

This is what I saw for about one minute, then it was gone....










Skunk


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

That's an awesome pic. Send it to WAVY, I'm sure they will put it on the air.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

They have a few on the site.
http://www.wavy.com/dpp/mobile/weather_vb_tornado_warning_20090618


As well as a link to view last night's interrupted episode of *I'm A Celebrity...Get Me Out Of Here*.
http://www.nbc.com/im-a-celebrity/video/categories/season-1/1113684/


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the celebrity link. I was watching that and bam...here comes don slater with almost two hours of weather reports. You can also watch that show on hulu.com

P.s. im glad janice is gone.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thanks for that info. I have dial-up and haven't had a chance to look elsewhere for html stuff of the for last night's show results. Had seen up to where Holly was given the boot....no..make that up to where they were in the mud pit looking for stars.
Yep....now some real throat cutting. Janice isn't cut out for that roughing it stuff. Glad to see there will be no more whine in the camp. Here's to hoping Sanj*a*ya can man up...now that Holly and Janice are gone.


----------

